# Wide Body



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

For more pics check this link out (yahoo photos):
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/[email protected]/album?.dir=/4630&.src=ph&.tok=ph1mCwDBRLTg8wSg


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

No comments? :thumbdwn: ? :thumbup: ?  ...


----------



## wizeguyz (Sep 3, 2005)

Looks Bad A$$ man cool kit.How much???


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

about 5gs
Thanks


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

That is one bad ass Alty. It looks tough, Ohhrah  Let us see under the hood!


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

skootz1 said:


> That is one bad ass Alty. It looks tough, Ohhrah  Let us see under the hood!


For more pics check this link:
http://www.nissantalk.com/registry/vehicles.php?vehicleid=727


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have seen other Altma's online that look pretty good, but yours is by far the badest Alty i have ever seen. Your Alty puts all others to shame.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Looks F'n awesome...Best looking one I've seen by far.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice and clean job, Guerrero. Looks like its on roids. :thumbup:

Nice wheel selection, btw.

What kind of times are you pulling at the track nowadays?


----------



## ezalty (Oct 12, 2005)

hey, Guerreo 
what size wheels and whats the name of that kit ?? cuz that is one slick ride, really nicely put toegther. No stickers all over it and everything looks clean. :thumbup:


----------



## nismo3.5 (Oct 25, 2005)

Guerrero said:


> No comments? :thumbdwn: ? :thumbup: ?  ...


man that is by far the sickest altima i've seen. the widebody kit goes well with that intercooler in the front. that is more than worthy to be on a front cover of any mag. keep up the good work buddy!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

taking a closer look, did they have to modify the back doors at all? looks like they might have.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> taking a closer look, did they have to modify the back doors at all? looks like they might have.



Yeah, it does look like they bow out along the rear quarter panel.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Coco said:


> taking a closer look, did they have to modify the back doors at all? looks like they might have.


Yes, check these pics:


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

ezalty said:


> hey, Guerreo
> what size wheels and whats the name of that kit ?? cuz that is one slick ride, really nicely put toegther. No stickers all over it and everything looks clean. :thumbup:


The wheels are:
Front 19x9.5
Rear 19x10.5
Tires are 275/35/19 all around

The kit is the R34, but the wide body was custom made.


----------

